# Tangee 11/6/01 -2/23/15



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Right about now one year ago I was on my way to pick Tangee up from the Cardiologist to bring her home. They handed her to me, I held her up and looked in her eyes and then I held her to my chest and her chin dropped on my shoulder. It was a bitter cold day and I carried her the two blocks home in her bag as quickly as I could. We got home and I stopped in the entranceway and took her out of her bag. Something was wrong. I held her up and looked into her eyes and said Tangee. There was a strong "electric current", I felt it run all the way down my arm and into my chest. I said Tangee again, louder, very loud. I felt another current, this time it only reached my elbow. I screamed her name, but she could not answer me again. She was gone. The light that had warmed my life and my heart for 13 years was gone and the world has been dimmer ever since then.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Tiny Poodles, I feel your pain. 

I just picked up Darby's ashes this afternoon. She passed away on Saturday (with our help from the vet). It takes so much out of your heart. 

Hugs to you, on this most devastating day.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Tiny Poodles, I feel your pain.
> 
> I just picked up Darby's ashes this afternoon. She passed away on Saturday (with our help from the vet). It takes so much out of your heart.
> 
> Hugs to you, on this most devastating day.



Thank you Shamrockmommy. I know that the support and understanding of our PF friends helped me to get through it, I hope it does for you as well.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

in so many ways, they never leave you, but isn't it odd that there's a hole in your heart all the same?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

They never really leave us do they, hugs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Condolences on this sad anniversary. I remember that you had posted an upbeat report from the cardiologist and was so shocked that she died in your arms the same day! Hugs from Houston! She will always be in your heart.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> in so many ways, they never leave you, but isn't it odd that there's a hole in your heart all the same?



I can still feel her in my arms, you know?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Condolences on this sad anniversary. I remember that you had posted an upbeat report from the cardiologist and was so shocked that she died in your arms the same day! Hugs from Houston! She will always be in your heart.



Yes, even though she had the heart condition for some time, the Cardiologist promised that she would be back to her old self by the next day, and would be fine with treatment for some time to come. She was breathing fine when I brought her there, I think the stress and the cold was just too much for her. I am glad that her suffering was short, but still I feel every moment of it, and it hurts so much that I couldn't stop it... It was my job to make it all better, that was always my job...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I feel your sadjess, TP. It's very hard to let go of such a good and true friend. Time helps but we never forget. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pictures. They are no substitute for the real thing but they do help us remember our little lost ones and good times we shared with them.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Aw Tiny I remember your loss, I had not been her long. I lost tina almost that way, and it was 6 years ago, and when I look at Cayenne, I think of her, she was only 4 pounds and wonderful


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gosh I remember this, and how devastated you were! Although it is a sad day, try to smile thru your tears and remember all the joyful days you lived together too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Tangee was a special girl. It was not easy at first to win her love, but it was glorious to have it once I did. It is hard to give her up, there will never be another one like her, but I still see bits of her in Teaka and Timi, and that is some comfort.
That last picture is from the poodle cam the morning before we went to the Vet. We sort of knew what was coming - it was the Vet who convinced me it wasn't, only to have the hope torn away so shockingly...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing her photos with us again. it is such a great memorial for a special little one. She will never really be gone, the pain will fade somewhat but the memories and great times you shared will always be there. And we will always be here, even if it is on a computer miles and miles away. A hand to hold and a shoulder to lean on will always be available from others who know exactly how it feels to lose part of your heart.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> Thank you for sharing her photos with us again. it is such a great memorial for a special little one. She will never really be gone, the pain will fade somewhat but the memories and great times you shared will always be there. And we will always be here, even if it is on a computer miles and miles away. A hand to hold and a shoulder to lean on will always be available from others who know exactly how it feels to lose part of your heart.



Thank you, that was a very kind thing to say.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I know how hard these anniversaries can be. I have had such a hard time losing some of my best friends and it's comforting to know that the people here understand that it's not "just a dog".


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She was such a precious, tiny girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know she was very special and very loved.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

I know how you feel - I lost Hotspur a year ago Sunday and I still ache for him. Puck has brought much joy into my life and I am grateful for that. But, I wish I could have both him & Hotspur (and of course, Roz!). I still remember stoking Hotspur's beautiful head and kissing him before the vet came in to take him away and I still cry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Nora O said:


> I know how you feel - I lost Hotspur a year ago Sunday and I still ache for him. Puck has brought much joy into my life and I am grateful for that. But, I wish I could have both him & Hotspur (and of course, Roz!). I still remember stoking Hotspur's beautiful head and kissing him before the vet came in to take him away and I still cry.



Yes, both Taylee who I lost 4 years ago, and Tangee, I still can feel them in my arms, their smell, their touch, every freckle on their bodies is emblazoned in my mind, it is just so hard to accept that they are no longer mine.
Dog people are different than regular people I think. Regular people have just one life. But dog people, our lives are divided into chapters marked by the dogs that we shared them with. Much as we dislike it, every time that a dog is lost, we are forced to end a chapter and begin a new one. Everything changes - it isn't any wonder why it is so difficult for us. We didn't "just lose a dog", we lost everything that we knew, it is a whole new life. That doesn't mean it is a bad life, but it is an entirely different one and it is a huge adjustment to make, it takes a lot of time...


----------

